# What double sided tape do you use



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm trying to decide what tape to use for attaching templates to workpieces. I have a 1/2 wide Scotch brand. A roll of both permanent and a roll of removable. But there's got to be something better. What do you prefer?


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I usually use carpet tape. Get it at the big box store. eeLly sticky stuff. A couple of small pieces will secure the template well. I have never had any problem removing the residue of glue, but I wouldn't recommend allowing the pieces to stay together for too long.


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

I use double stick tape from Peachtree. Much better than what I could get locally. As mentioned, small pieces hold well. http://www.ptreeusa.com/rtr_jigs_double_sided_tape.htm


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Turners tape is much stronger than carpet tape.

http://www.amazon.com/Double-Sided-Turner-ins-Tape/dp/B004AK0A3S


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

This is the carpet tape I use. It is made from what appears to be woven fiber glass. I pulled out a few strands for the picture. You cannot tear this tape. The adhesive is very aggressive. The box reccomends it for permanent installations only, but I have found that it will peel off unfinished wood quite well. On some surfaces acetone may be needed to remove any residue.


----------

